# TV power cord extention requirement



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

do you want an answer that works or one that is legal?


legally, extension cords are not to be used for permanent installations.

what will work is just about any extension cord. Most are rated for at least 15 amps. Check on the packaging.


----------



## macdonald (Aug 5, 2010)

Is it possible for you to install a new outlet from below or above


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Installing a new receptacle would be my choice.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

nap said:


> do you want an answer that works or one that is legal?
> 
> 
> legally, extension cords are not to be used for permanent installations.


But legally he could cut the plug and solder on an extension, heat shrink the two wires, and then heat shrink over the complete splice.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

a7ecorsair said:


> But legally he could cut the plug and solder on an extension, heat shrink the two wires, and then heat shrink over the complete splice.


Doing so would remove the UL listing from the television.

I would not advise this to be done.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Jim Port said:


> Doing so would remove the UL listing from the television.
> 
> I would not advise this to be done.


So technically, when the cord or plug goes bad on my wife's $300 mixer, the mixer has to be thrown away.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

a7ecorsair said:


> So technically, when the cord or plug goes bad on my wife's $300 mixer, the mixer has to be thrown away.


No, the cord should be replaced with a proper cord, not some cobbled up Frankencord.

Plugs can be replaced because the plug can be replaced with a UL listed replacement plug.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

nap said:


> legally, extension cords are not to be used for permanent installations.


Legally ?
I can't recall ever seeing an extension cord marked for Temp use only
If its the law shouldn't they be marked that way ?
I've been living here 7 years & I have either surge protectors or extension cords plugged into every outlet I use
Lamps etc used to always have 6' power cords
Now they are just short enough to make the 6' rule "obsolete"

While its in the NEC (90 day temp use - geared towards Holiday lighting ?) I think its something that they can't possibly regulate
Of course I unplug mine every 89 days to stay legal :wink:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Legally ?
> I can't recall ever seeing an extension cord marked for Temp use only
> If its the law shouldn't they be marked that way ?
> I've been living here 7 years & I have either surge protectors or extension cords plugged into every outlet I use
> ...




the NEC doesn't regulate anything. It is simply a book full of suggested rules.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

nap said:


> the NEC doesn't regulate anything. It is simply a book full of suggested rules.


It's certainly full of something!:jester:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Interesting...looking into this it appears that surge protectors are not the same as extension cords
So those are Ok....
I have mostly surges in use....but a few extension cords

My comment RE "legally".....
Is if its "illegal" to use them for periods beyond 90 days then its a law
not a suggested rule...


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

a7ecorsair said:


> So technically, when the cord or plug goes bad on my wife's $300 mixer, the mixer has to be thrown away.


No, you would replace the damaged part with an approved replacement part.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> My comment RE "legally".....
> Is if its "illegal" to use them for periods beyond 90 days then its a law
> not a suggested rule...


my point was that the NEC does not require anything. The building department, fire department, AHJ's, whatever require things. They generally require what is listed in the NEC but the NEC itself does not require anything.

It is when those with the authority require you to follow the suggestions in the NEC they become law.

so, it's not the NEC that regulates but the AHJ and the AHJ that makes the suggestion into law.

semantics.:wink:

but yes, there are rules that, when enforced by those with the authority, do not allow the use of extension cords for a permanent installation. As you stated, surge suppressors or even power strips are allowed. Extension cords can easily become fire hazards when they are installed in a manner they are walked over or run over with anything.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

How much longer are we talking here? You can get a longer cord from http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10228. Do not go too long, or else the set may not work properly.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought extension cords were only illegal to use as permanent setup in public buildings, but were ok in homes? Though personally I like to avoid them if I can but if I have to, I use a 12 or 14 awg one, that way it matches the inwall wiring. 

In most cases though if I know I'll always have something plugged there, I just install a plug, just for the aesthetic purpose of not having a cord going across a section of the room.


----------



## homerb (May 7, 2010)

Just do it right and wire up a receptacle behind the TV. It's easy to do, especially if you have an outlet directly below where the TV is mounted. Just get some 10/3 cable from home depot and piggy back off the existing outlet. Punch a hole in the wall behind the TV and just run the wire up the wall cavity to a new outlet. 

If you are using a real slim wall mount, you can get a recessed outlet or structured media center. Also, wire up an HDMI wall plate next to it rather than having cables hanging out of the wall. 

Do it right. It'll add value to the house if it's wired in nicely. There's no excuse for having cords hanging down, everyone who sees it will think to themselves why you didn't hard wire it. You'll thank yourself in the long run. 

Homer


----------

